# NLS Pulled from Stores in Quebec



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Just thought I'd let any fellow members in the province of Quebec know that if your supply of NLS is getting low you may want to check your outlet to see if they still have it. There were only a few places that stocked it here and at least one major chain (won't name it but you've all heard of them) has been forced to pull NLS (and some other brands) due to language issues with the labels. I contacted NLS, who advised me they will not be changing labels for distribution in Quebec, so we're relegated to ordering it online or otherwise buying it outside the province.

As mentionned, some other brands were affected as well. Some of the manufacturers have changed their labelling for this market (eg: HBH) or provided plain white stick-over labels to the retailers (eg: Hikari). Some others may be in the same situation as NLS. The volume of retail sales will typically dictate whether it's worth manufacturers' trouble to produce region-specific labelling.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

WOW !!!.... What type of language issue would cause all of this?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Silly French Canadians....


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, it is due to the labels not being in French, or at least bi-lingual. I don't wish to start a discussion on that subject - this is merely an advisory to fellow hobbyists who have come to rely on NLS. Mods, if you feel this thread has the potential to become contentious please feel free to lock it.

Best regards,


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

they sell 5 gallon buckets, group buy with your buddies


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

under_control said:


> Silly French Canadians....


Yes I agree.............. we lose out on a lot of products that way  
Good thing for online orders


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

under_control said:


> Silly French Canadians....


That reminded me of that Academy Award nominated song from the South Park movie called "Blame Canada!"...

Anyway that sucks that it won't be sold in Quebec anymore... Could you guys in Quebec though just have it shipped to you from another store outside the province?

~Ed


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Marduk said:


> under_control said:
> 
> 
> > Silly French Canadians....
> ...


We can have anything shipped in provided the shipper is willing to ship it. Our laws govern items in stores that have to be English/French and where I live a LFS could bring anything in and never have any problems, its those frenchies that see that sort of thing.Province to Province shouldn't be a problem as the rest of Canada isn't as strict with the rules you may however have to smuggle your NLS in a Wardley container and hope the dogs can't smell the difference (one thing Wardley has on NLS is English/French). But watch out if they ever require bilingual fish :fish:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

BenHugs said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > under_control said:
> ...


We can have anything shipped in provided the shipper is willing to ship it. Our laws govern items in stores that have to be English/French and where I live a LFS could bring anything in and never have any problems, its those frenchies that see that sort of thing.Province to Province shouldn't be a problem as the rest of Canada isn't as strict with the rules you may however have to smuggle your NLS in a Wardley container and hope the dogs can't smell the difference (one thing Wardley has on NLS is English/French). But watch out if they ever require bilingual fish :fish:

What's the big deal though? The ingredients shouldn't need to be translated at all... Well maybe the "fish meal" parts but everything else should be fine. It's just like with towns and states and airports locally (New Jersey, next to New York) ban Piranhas when they couldn't survive in local waters even if the fish tried...and definitely not the winter...

I mean I can understand the province requiring translations on all medical and human food products...but fish food? You got to be kidding me...

~Ed


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I will always be able to get NLS on the west coast. Quebec is different they have set the standards very high as they are the french speaking province and want to keep it that way.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

While we encourage our members to be active participants in the various forums, we ask that discussions be kept to aquaria related topics only. This site is dedicated to the promotion and enjoyment of keeping fish, and while we understand our members have opinions on numerous other topics, we ask that those topics not be discussed here. Thanks for your consideration in this matter; we appreciate you as a member.

I have deleted some posts/comments that were not aquatic in nature.


----------

